# Will my Bluestone Fall Down? Conclusion



## PaulGuy (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey great new software here on the forum!

Some of you may remember my recent post on the old forum asking if my brick cobbles would hold a piece of blustone.
Well I put it up yesterday and it looks like "what the heck was I worried about?"

Anyway thanks for all who had comments. If I can get this to work...here's a pic.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice installation.  How thick is that Bluestone?

-- MW


----------



## PaulGuy (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

It's 1.5" thick 6'X10".
When I bought the house it had a wood mantle up there that the previous owner had painted white. It was ugly and combustable so it had to go.


----------

